
Show HN: The Whole Code Catalog - stevekrouse
https://futureofcoding.org/catalog/
======
stevekrouse
Hi, HN! I made The Whole Code Catalog to inspire the creators of our next
generation of computational interfaces. The name is a bit ambiguous: the
Catalog is not a review of more traditional programming languages we
programmers already know a lot about, like Python and C, but of interesting
but less-well-known ones for us, like Smalltalk, Eve, Retool, and Zapier.

If you're a programming languages and devtools nerd, come join the Future of
Coding Community[1]!

[1] -
[https://futureofcoding.org/community](https://futureofcoding.org/community)

~~~
anaphor
You should look at
[https://monte.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://monte.readthedocs.io/en/latest/),
and potentially add a new category for capability-based programming languages
(other ones would be E or Pony)

------
emmanueloga_
Meta

The site seems to be powered by observable, somehow (I don't know much about
it). [1] [2].

Something that tends to happen with this kind of list is that things die, get
outdated, etc. With some machine readable data it would be possible to run
some health checks, like, if the project has a git repo, check time of last
commit, etc.

Would be cool to rethink sites like this and other list sites like those
popular "awesome XYZ" pages, such that anyone could perform some quick queries
from a command line in as few steps as possible ("show me all tools with good
rating that were updated at least 3 months ago", etc).

1:
[https://futureofcoding.org/catalog/observable.js](https://futureofcoding.org/catalog/observable.js)

2:
[https://observablehq.com/@stevekrouse/untitled/3@618](https://observablehq.com/@stevekrouse/untitled/3@618)

------
galfarragem
Maybe ir's just me but after surfing around I can't really understand what
this is. I can't see images neither code. Is this kind of luna-lang? Or a
podcast about visual programming?

~~~
platz
It's like an "awesome list" or subreddit of visual programming languages
except each entry has a detail page that includes a review and feedback

------
pron
That's a very cool site!

I'm not sure that "notebook" and "reactive" are the two main features I would
use to describe Eve, the one language I sort-of know on that list. I think its
most distinctive characteristics were that it was synchronous and logic-
programming-based (reactive might well imply synchronous, as it indeed did in
the '80s and '90s, but I think these days many people think of something else
when they hear "reactive" and know little about its original, fundamental
aspect -- the so-called synchrony hypothesis).

~~~
all2
On the note of "it might not mean what you think it means", I was hoping for a
short blurb describing each of the tags. A glossary, maybe?

------
simplify
Are any of these systems based on Prolog? I feel like the next great
advancement will need to use the core concept of logic programming to some
extent.

~~~
spiralganglion
With projects like MiniKanren, it's more likely we'll see logic programming
included in a language as a library, rather than rooted at the core of the
language. Look at what Clojure did with Datomic (which uses Datalog as a query
language) and core.logic (an implementation of MiniKanren).

------
Nguyenhung
Oke. Good.This is great resource! I found codeflow is interesting but it seems
a dead project.

------
gkolli
This is really neat! How can I contribute to it? Would definetly love to add
some concepts to it.

------
tmp20190620
This is great resource! I found codeflow is interesting but it seems a dead
project.

